# My Golden needs to lose weight! Carrot Diet?



## Rainheart

I think carrots are a fine idea. We usually suggest frozen or fresh green beans (if your dog will eat those I'd suggest getting some as well). My two dogs get 2 1/2 cups of food a day, but half of that is frozen green beans. They are still overweight, but mom gives them too many treats and doesn't cut their food back enough to account for that. 

I'd see how many calories you are actually feeding her (the bag of kibble should say) and then ask your vet how many calories she should be getting a day.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I've been in your shoes, I'll tell you what's worked for us, assuming her thyroid is okay  ...

Count calories. It's not that hard. Give your dog 10 calories per pound you want her to weigh. If you want her to weigh 80 pounds, give her 800 calories per day. That's not very much food when you're looking at regular high quality kibble, often times less than 2 cups. I decided to go with a weight maintenance formula so she could get at least 2 cups a day, one for breakfast, one for dinner.

You definitely want to add some creative, low calorie treats with this approach. Carrots are fine. So is broccoli, green beans, fish, etc. Maybe a little bit of sweet potato once in awhile. Shave a bit off the top of one of the cup servings and add in a dollop of something else. 

I've been doing this for Daisy for several years now and it's worked beautifully for us. She's been at her ideal weight for quite awhile now. If I see she's gaining a bit, I just cut back on something. Weight management is not a time-limited thing, it's a way of life. 

Good luck. The effort is definitely worth the results.


----------



## nixietink

Good for you for getting her weight down!!

When your vet did a thryoid panel, did they run a FULL panel and not just a T4? Even low normal is low for a golden and should be supplemented. 

A lot of people here supplement their dog's diet with unsalted green beans when they are trying to get their dogs to lose weight. Never thought about carrots.

Is she getting more exercise?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Both of my goldens LOVE fresh fruits and vegetables. Whenever my girl gets a little heavy and needs to drop a few pounds, I cut her dog food feedings down to a half a cup twice daily and supplement her with fresh fruits and veggies. 

Sometimes I steam the veggies, other times I give them to her raw. I use basically whatever is in season. Some of their favorites are watermelon, cantaloupe, bananas, blue berries, cauliflower, broccili, squash, zucchini, green beans, carrots. 

Within a few weeks I have seen the weight difference.


----------



## mypuppybella

nixietink said:


> Good for you for getting her weight down!!
> 
> When your vet did a thryoid panel, did they run a FULL panel and not just a T4? Even low normal is low for a golden and should be supplemented.


Thank You for bringing that up! I forgot to mention it. Well, I had the vet run the Thyroid test two times. One was done a year ago, and the most recent one was in December. I believe that he ran a full test. The vet said that it WAS on the low side of normal. I can't remember the exact results, but he said that we could give her a bit of thyroid medication to help, but it wasn't necessary since she is still in the normal range. I think that I'll give him a call and get some of the medication for her as well. Maybe it'll help boost her weight loss.

Thank You every one for the advice! I'll go buy some greenbeans and extra veggies to add to her food. Honestly, I haven't been able to take her out on as many walks as I would like. It's been freezing over here and with the ice and snow, I don't want to put too much strain on her already bad joints. When it warms up a bit, I'll be taking her out on frequent walks. We don't have a yard since we're in the city, but we do play fetch in the house. She usually gets winded after that though.

I'll be sure to keep you all updated on how she does.


----------



## nixietink

mypuppybella said:


> Thank You for bringing that up! I forgot to mention it. Well, I had the vet run the Thyroid test two times. One was done a year ago, and the most recent one was in December. I believe that he ran a full test. The vet said that it WAS on the low side of normal. I can't remember the exact results, but he said that we could give her a bit of thyroid medication to help, but it wasn't necessary since she is still in the normal range. I think that I'll give him a call and get some of the medication for her as well. Maybe it'll help boost her weight loss.
> 
> Thank You every one for the advice! I'll go buy some greenbeans and extra veggies to add to her food. Honestly, I haven't been able to take her out on as many walks as I would like. It's been freezing over here and with the ice and snow, I don't want to put too much strain on her already bad joints. When it warms up a bit, I'll be taking her out on frequent walks. We don't have a yard since we're in the city, but we do play fetch in the house. She usually gets winded after that though.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep you all updated on how she does.


:doh: Sorry! I live where it isn't snowing (not trying to rub it in!) and I forget that it's really too cold for many people to walk their dogs right now. 

Definitely talk to your vet about doing a little supplementation. The meds are really cheap. 

Keep us posted for sure!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I believe carrots are higher in sugar. Some carrots are okay, but low-sodium canned (or fresh, even better) green beans are a better choice. I think they're also higher fiber; fill her up easier.

Running a thyroid panel in-house at most vets doesn't constitute the "full" panel. I'd ask for the sample to be evaluated at MSU or by Jean Dodds. And "low normal" in Goldens generally is cause for starting low-dose medication.

I'd re-do the thyroid panel with one of the "experts" (listed above) and see if thyroid medication should be started. Forget the RX food. It's generally not that good for them (ironic, I know, since you get it form the vet, but read the back of the bag -- all sorts of funky fillers and such in there...). Try feeding 3/4 a cup 2 x a day and supplement each meal with green beans. Also, how much exercise is she getting?

Is there anything else wrong with her other than possible low thyroid? IMO, getting fat isn't really a sign of bad breeding... I'm glad you're working to take the weight off of her. She'll live longer and it's SO much healthier for her heart and joints to not carry around 50 lbs of extra weight.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker used to be over 100lbs. We switched him to Horizon Senior/Weight Management. It's mostly designed for dogs with low metabolism (like seniors!).

With that and up-ing the amount of excercise we give him, he's lost about 15lbs!


----------



## mypuppybella

When Bella was about 5 months old, we started noticing that she had a hard time standing up and moving around like a "normal" puppy. She never could run far, and would get tired after walking for a bit at a slow pace. Even her "bunny hop" up and down the steps made us recognize that something wasn't right. She was not overweight at that time, so we were concerned, especially when I started reading about the signs of early hip displasia, which she was indeed showing. So, this extra weight is not helping her in anyway.

The breeder that we got her from died a few weeks after we brought home Bella. Apparently it was because of a DUI on his part. When Bella was about 9 months old, we started receiving emails from those who owned Bella's littermates. There were so many problems with these dogs, all the way from frequent ear infections (Bella does), to skin issues, to hip problems (Bella does)....:no: And all of our babies were still just puppies...

I bought a 50 pound bag of carrots a few days ago for Bella and the other dogs. Even though it's been 3 weeks, she has been more active and has more spirit in her face. :crossfing Time will tell, but I think that this will really work for us! 

Thanks for the advice. Taking note of everything. I'll definitely purchase some green beans to mix in with the carrots. And good job Tucker! I would love it if Bella could lose 15 pounds. 30lbs our starting goal for her, and then we'll see what out next step is.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Like people, don't expect to see results right away!

It took Tucker a couple months! 

Before (he used to chew the fur off his tail too  )



















AFTER:


























His tail grew back!! (maybe the food he was on before was making him wanna chew it off lol)


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Even something little l like feeding her meals in a buster cube or toy that she has to roll around would be a tiny bit of exercise for her in doors. Certainly more exercise than standing still to eat from a bowl.

Do you have a flight of stairs in your home? If she doesn't have ortho problems, other than excess weight, you can do a few reps of going up and down the stairs.

There's always good ol' "hall ball" too... where she chases a ball down the hall.

I'm in an apartment and when it's super rainy (thankfully a rare thing in So Cal!) I can still get my dogs panting with silly apartment games.


----------



## mypuppybella

Double Post. Sorry!


----------



## mypuppybella

Oh wow, Tucker is gorgeous! It's amazing what a change 15 pounds made. He's even more handsome! Here is a photo of Bella smiling with her goofy grin...she was waiting for me to toss her toy as we were playing fetch.









And here is Bella bringing back the toy. As you can see, she has alot of weight to lose. (But, she's still beautiful in my eyes!) I can just imagine how gorgeous she'll be once she gets into shape. Even looking at these photos which were taken a month ago, I would say that she has lost at least 7 pounds by now, if not more. She isn't nearly as rolly or polly as this photo displays.









Yes, we have 2 flights of stairs, with 17 steps on each. I'll walk up and down them needlessly just so that she'll follow me up and down. It's good exercise for the both of us


----------



## CarolinaCasey

One of the lowest calorie foods that I have seen is Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Adult light. It is about 280 kcal/cup.


----------



## Megora

What kind of kibble is she eating right now? 

And you are giving her 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night?

I don't want anyone underfeeding their dogs, but depending on how many calories are in the food you are giving her right now, you could cut that down the 3/4 cup in the morning and 3/4 at night, and just add 1/2 cup of green beans or carrots. 

And make sure she's getting a regular walk (nothing over the top because of her hips) every day, but at least getting a mile of steady regular exercise in. Using stairs for exercise might not be good for her hips...


----------



## Maggies mom

Our rescue just took in a golden at the age of 4 years old weighting 131.5 pounds, he is at my house on Purina OM 1 1/2 c twice a day and 1/2 cup of green beans, in 10 days he has lost 12.5 pounds. Ask your vet about Purina's Om Food


----------



## Bender

I have heard and read in a few spots now NOT to use 'diet' type kibbles. Usually they are lower in protein and higher in carbs, so they don't work. Like us upping the pasta and cutting down on the lean meats. In other words many aren't going to help and you have to buy more of them.

A good quality grain free food, topped up with the beans and carrots (I'd second the sugar in the carrots concern) and other veggies (go to a bulk type store and get the frozen veggie mix, or big cans of veggies - not the carb heavy ones) and some increased activity can do wonders. Treats can also be as simple as getting some plain chicken breasts, tossing some garlic on them and baking then slicing up and freezing.

She's very cute and on her way, awesome of you to be working on it - see a lot of dogs who are coffee tables and the owners have every reason in the book the dog isn't loosing anything....


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bender said:


> I have heard and read in a few spots now NOT to use 'diet' type kibbles. Usually they are lower in protein and higher in carbs, so they don't work. Like us upping the pasta and cutting down on the lean meats. In other words many aren't going to help and you have to buy more of them.
> 
> A good quality grain free food, topped up with the beans and carrots (I'd second the sugar in the carrots concern) and other veggies (go to a bulk type store and get the frozen veggie mix, or big cans of veggies - not the carb heavy ones) and some increased activity can do wonders. Treats can also be as simple as getting some plain chicken breasts, tossing some garlic on them and baking then slicing up and freezing.
> 
> She's very cute and on her way, awesome of you to be working on it - see a lot of dogs who are coffee tables and the owners have every reason in the book the dog isn't loosing anything....


 
I had heard the same sentiment re: diet foods. My parents have been struggling with their golden, Bea. They changed from a diet Iams food to grain-free, higher in protein, Taste of the Wild in addition to adjusting portion size and green beans. She has not lost any weight despite this and frequent exercise. She had her thyroid tested as well... normal. She has gone through 2 30# bags of food. A change needs to be made, there is no significant weightloss. They've just ordered the Chicken Soup Adult Light. It is much MUCH lower in kcals than any other non prescription diet I've seen.


----------



## Bender

CarolinaCasey said:


> I had heard the same sentiment re: diet foods. My parents have been struggling with their golden, Bea. They changed from a diet Iams food to grain-free, higher in protein, Taste of the Wild in addition to adjusting portion size and green beans. She has not lost any weight despite this and frequent exercise. She had her thyroid tested as well... normal. She has gone through 2 30# bags of food. A change needs to be made, there is no significant weightloss. They've just ordered the Chicken Soup Adult Light. It is much MUCH lower in kcals than any other non prescription diet I've seen.


If thyroid is normal, they may simply have to cut down a bit more on the calories, a bit at a time till they see results. 200 kcals of food is 200 kcals of food, doesn't matter if it's in one cup or ten cups. 

Of course I have the opposite issue with my younger dogs, they need much more than average to not get too thin. Storee has littermates who are on one pound a day and doing very well, she needs 2 and a half.


----------



## Maggies mom

I was told not to do carrots, since they have sugar in them and 1 medium carrot is 21 kcals I would give more green beans... 1/4 c of green beans is 9kcal. The foster I have as i said before weighted 131.5 pounds 10 days ago... he couldnt even go 10 feet without having to lay down.The vet said being that weight he could have a massive heart attack and drop dead. Im not thrilled with all the fillers etc on the Purina Om but it is working. just losing the 12.5 pounds, Bill is now running in the yard with my dogs playing and was able to get up on my couch lastnight.

here is a picture of Bill:


----------



## lgnutah

Green beans give my dog gas, so I thought the carrot idea sounded good. I cook them when I am making homemade chicken broth and give the broth, chicken and carrots as a meal now and then.
Just wondering when the OP mentioned buying 50lb of carrots, if too many carrots would mean too much Vitamin A (in the back of my mind I thought too much Vit A a problem?)


----------



## Maggies mom

Green beans gave Bill gas in the beginning , but the vet said to give him gas x .I did for the first week and stop the gas x and hes fine.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I saw in one of your posts that you mention your pup was on the low end of normal. I have seen MANY times on this forum, that for Golden's, the low end of normal is not good and should be medicated. Please look up old posts under the search and you will get a ton of info on this. It seems to me that Bella may need to take some meds, but I am certainly no expert. I am struggling with my female dog, Lucy since her spay with weight issues (sigh...now her too, on top of me and my human kids). Funny, since she was always my skinny girl. I will be taking her to the vet as well to run a thyroid panel. DOES ANYONE ELSE KNOW HOW MUCH THE FULL BLOOD PANEL FOR THYROID RUNS??


----------



## GoldenOwner12

My Shelley is 88 pounds and needs to lose some weight I'm feeding her at the moment 1 and half cups of bonnie adult 1 slice of meat roll,Once the meat roll is finished i plan on going the 1 and half cup of bonnie adult and half cup of beans or 1 cup on bonnie adult 1 cup of beans. My mum doesn't like me getting Shelley to lose weight and keeps sneeking her food.


----------



## mypuppybella

Thank You everyone for the advice! I'm learning so much. Well, I bought the 50 lb bag of carrots because it was more cost effective, vs, purchasing a few bags for each every day at the grocercy store. Since I already own a huge lot of carrots, I'll go buy some greenbeans as well. I think that I'll do a mixture of carrots/greens/and a bit of dry food for her dinner. I am definitely going to start her on a low dose of thyroid medication.

Fot the past 3 weeks, I have been giving Bella a few carrots in the AM to get her metabolism going. For dinner, I've been giving her about a cup of dry food (which I may cut down on) and several carrots/celery. 

I'll look into the Chicken Soup Dog Food. Does anyone know where I would go about purchasing it? Is it for sale in a Petco/Petsmart, or would I have to look elsewhere? I'm currently feed them Pedigree, but I know it's time for a change. My 2 other dogs are healthy and trim, so it is just my Bella.

Here is a picture of her back that I took just a few moments ago:
View attachment 92211

The photo won't show up....but, it should work if you click on it!


----------



## Maggies mom

Petco/Petsmart doesnt carry Chicken Soup... try like a feed and seed shop etc...


----------



## GoldenOwner12

the photo didn't work for me even when i clicked on it. Heres a picture of my Shelley taken today.


----------



## Philbert

How about pumpkin? I've got friends that feed their tubby dachshunds canned pumpkin in addition to a reduced amount of kibble.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia has always had a tendancy to gain weight and gets an hour walk minimun every day. We use a weight control kibble and she gets 3 cups a day but if she gains I cut it back to 2 and a half. I supplement it with whatever veggies are on hand(usually broccoli or carrots)or canned unsalted beans or peas. This seems to work to keep her weight under control but she still acts ravenous all the time and always has since we brought her home at 8 weeks. She gets the occassional marrow bone and low fat dog biscuits but not often. Keeeping weight off this Golden is a constant battle so I feel your pain!


----------



## Megora

> DOES ANYONE ELSE KNOW HOW MUCH THE FULL BLOOD PANEL FOR THYROID RUNS??


This probably depends on your vet/location... but I was quoted $120. That's the full panel to be sent to MSU.


----------



## Karen2

Sierra was about 90 pounds when she can to live with us, 30 minute walks morning and night and kibble at 1 cup in AM and 1 cup in PM the weight came down fast.
she's at about 75 pounds and her vet says she at a good weight.
She has slowed her eating from when she was first cut back, she wolfed it so fast.

She get about 3/4-1 cup AM and PM now and treats. so if this a treat happy day, she get slightly less at meal time.

Lance was about 100 pounds when we came, his dad, Marty, had put him on a weight control food and is is down to about 89 pound, but is ravenous yet.
I'm hoping I can transition him to a regular adult food and with all the running and play keep him at a good weight. 

Now we have to work on me!


----------



## mypuppybella

Here is a picture of her back taken yesterday that should work now..








Yep, Both Bella and I really need to lose some weight! I guess we'll be doing it together  :crossfing


----------



## Tanyac

I found that when my boy Obi needed to lose weight, he did best when changed to a low calorie food initially. No matter how much I cut down on his regular food, he just didn't lose weight. He too has a joint problem so extra important to keep them lean. As the weight started to come off he was much more mobile and would sprint and run as much as my other dog Izzie. This in turn helped his weight to drop off.

Unfortunately there isn't a magic solution. As for humans, dogs need to consume less calories and up their exercise. I know we're in the grips of winter, and I don't know how severe the weather is where the OP is, but Bella really does need to have regular exercise. Short walks to begin with and then build up slowly as she loses the weight.

I can't stress enough how important it is that a dog with joint issues is a lean dog. The exercise will help to build up muscles which in turn will help to support the joints. The less weight she has to carry around will make her more mobile.

To the OP there have been a lot of helpful suggestions made here, I wish you every success in getting Bella's weight down. She'll thank you .


----------

